# New handleset in older door



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

That is called a Mortise lockset. Most were very well built, much higher quality than locksets made currently. 










When I had a problem with mine I took it apart, gave it a good cleaning, replaced a few small parts, lubricated it and put it back into service. Good as new.

I made a new faceplate out of a piece of heavy brass I had left over from another project because it was very worn. It had been rubbing on the strikeplate screws that the previous owner had let come loose. There are places which deal in parts for these older locksets if you search the web.


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

I think you have in mind to replace the whole assembly with a new standard type lock. It is very possible to do, but requires a few tools I hope you have. Let me take you through it:

Remove the old handle and the entire old assembly by taking out the two screws on the door edge. You should be able to get it out easy enough. Now the fun part. I cut a pieve of 3/4" pine down until it just fits the hole where the assembly fit in. It doesn't have to be jam tight. Put glue on it before inserting and then pin it with an 18guage brad gun. Now prop the door on the hinge edge so you can work on it easily. I used a small router to route a 1/4" debt on the entire opening of the old assembly. Now cut a piece of pine 1/4" thick to fit the opening entirely. Glue it and brad it close to the ends. Stay away from the middle as you will have to drill it and route out for the new bolt. 
Now use a template guide tyo cut a 2 3/8" hole for the new lockset. Also drill a 7/8" hole in the edge of the door that intersects the 2 3/8" hole. The new lockset usually comes with a template to mark the drill points. Insert the new bolt in the 7/8" hole and outline it with a pencil. Now route that area out to a depth equal to the plate on the bolt. Insert the bolt again & screw it in. Now put on the new handle and screw it together. You're done except for some light sanding and painting. (probably want to do this prior to putting the handle on.) If you have the tools the whole process will take about 1/2 hour. Fill the old lock hole with a small piece of wood and finish it off with wood filler. Sand it out and paint.


----------



## villain189 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks. Would it be easier to do what you said and install a modern lock if I wanted to go the replacement route? 

Or if I were to buy a Baldwin Mortise to replace it with would it likely be an easy replacement? Or are the modern Mortise not the same dimensions as an older one? House was built in 1956, not sure when the lock dates from. 

Example of Baldwin Mortise handlesets. 

http://www.handlesets.com/index.cfm?term=baldwin%20mortise&page=search:browse&F10=mortise lock

Locks spins and doesn't work very well so I'd like to replace it.


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow! Those prices are wild. I don't know the answer to your question, but you can find out by measuring your mortised piece, then calling Baldwin. You'll be able to get their number on the internet. Good luck.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you sure you need to replace the whole thing?

I have a similar one (from 1930) on my front door and the locksmith was able to just replace the cylinder & key when we bought the house.


----------



## villain189 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to go the recommended route and just have it repaired!!

On a sidenote there's a separate deadbolt I'm going to replace. Judging from that picture would you think Antique Brass would be the best finish to match the handleset? 

thanks


----------



## globallocky (Aug 25, 2010)

Another alternative to modernising older mortise locks, to take modern style entrance sets and the like, is to source a renovators plate.

There are multiple manufacturers, but one of the better know ones is Don-Jo.


----------

